# Rust on the blower!



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Snow blower for my Bolens showed rust,so I decided to check further.
As you can see in these pics, it needs repair!
The scraper bar has a bend,and the lower edge of the housing had been cut back 2",and re- welded.
For some reason,the PO had welded the skid plates to the sides of the housing,and they are not setting even.
Also,the mount cross-bar is rusted,so it "sags" when lifted. 
I'm in the process of cutting away the bad parts,and I will straighten the scraper bar,and replace the 3/16" thick housing material that is rusted away.

View attachment 15405


View attachment 15406


View attachment 15407


View attachment 15408


View attachment 15409


View attachment 15410


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you have a bit of work cut out for you! Looks like a good rig though, and winter is just around the corner!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,that's why I want to fix it,soon! I'm TOO OLD TO SHOVEL SNOW ! 
I should have it done in a day or so. Everything is easy to get to,and I've got the materials,already.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Be sure to post pictures after you, " Git er done"!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I sure will. I'll try to get some as I'm repairing it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You need to do like the guy countryboy was talking about...... You know..... Find a pile of sand and run it through there for say......2 hours instead of the 4 that this guy did when his blew up. This way you can get all those spots sandblasted while smooting out your sandpile.:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just little wear for well built blower..thats all.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

After seeing these rust areas,I decided to replace the entire back piece,and the top tray. I guess it's a good thing I got 3 old oil barrels out back...they make great blower housings,ans well as a bar-b-q pit! LOL!

View attachment 15431


View attachment 15432


I still have to get the 2" square tube,for the mount,but I should have it done in a couple of days.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the back plate formed,and started to tack it in place . Tomorrow, I'll form the top shelf,and weld it in,then I'll start on the 2"x 2"x 36" mount bar. After clean up, I'll paint it.
View attachment 15442


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's coming together quite nicely. I'll be watching til the paint drys!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Bill. I didn't get too much done,today,as I had to change the fluid and hydro pumps on a friend's Toro Z-Master!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Weld,cut,weld,cut!*

Got the back panel and shelf welded in,and marked the hole for the chute,and gears.
Tomorrow, I'll cut the slot for the chain guide,and then start curving the plate, to finish the auger area.

View attachment 15490


View attachment 15491


View attachment 15492


View attachment 15493


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*more*

Well,I got a bit more done,today,despite feeling crappy.
made the mount bar,and got it in,and trimmed the lower shroud,and got the scraper lined up,and tacked in.

View attachment 15499


View attachment 15500


View attachment 15501


After all this, I decided to go home, but on the way,I started feeling REALLY bad,so I pulled over and took a nitro tablet,then headed for the E.R.(only 3 blocks away) !
2 hours later,I'm feeling better,and at home. Doc said I did the right thing,and told me to rest for a day or so.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jhngardner367, you best be taking it easy. I don't like the sounds of that! Have you ever tried the nitro spray under the tongue? Don't know if that works faster or not.

Anyways, take a break the blower will keep til your feeling better.

Ps. the blower is coming along nicely.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes please take it easy..put those feetup.
I have found pill gives me headache and spray quicker w/no headaches,but doctor doesn't like handing spray over.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks,Bill,for your concern.
Doc says I should be ok,in a day or so. I just hadn't taken one of my meds,at the right time,and it threw me off.
I'll spend the time at home,and go back to work on Friday.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Shroud*

Well,the welding/steel work are done on the housing! Now,I just have to clean the rough spots,and the other parts,and paint it.
The old housing had a 3/8 " ledge at the chute,but I opened it up,and matched the hole to the chute size,to maximize output. I dusted a quick coat of safety yellow Rustoleum on,to keep the rust away,and when I get the other parts cleaned,I'll finish painting the entire unit.

View attachment 15517


View attachment 15518


View attachment 15519


View attachment 15520


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's coming together nice... 'sept it's only thursday! Look forward to seeing it when she's painted up. You are doing a nice job, I bet a lot of folks were sad to see you retire! You do nice work there. I have to get my shop together, and then I need to learn how to weld. We'll se how that goes!!:lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thomas thanks for your concern,as well.
Bill, if you want to learn to weld,start with an inexpensive wire welder. It's what I'm using to do most of my work,and less chance of a "burn-through" on sheet metal.
I use the Miller stick welder for anything over 1/4 ".
The nice thing about a wire welder,is that you can use flux-core wire,if you don't want the extra expense of the co2,or Argon bottles.
,for solid wire .
I use a self-darkening helmet,so it's easier to start the arc.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I decided to re-assemble the blower,and clean/paint it this Spring. It's working very well,and time is getting short. Tried to get pics,but the cheapie camera does not have a flash ! I'll get some after the bad weather lets up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*home,now*

Well,I brought the Bolens home,today. As I said earlier, time/weather is closing in,so I'll use it this winter,and come Spring, I'll clean it,and paint it up.

View attachment 15551


View attachment 15552


View attachment 15553


By the way,the picture Ain't blurry...that's just how I LOOK !!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lookin' good there, jhngardner367... No offence, but I'm talking about the blower!:lmao:
Did a nice job on it, we'll be looking forward to the spring when you put a coat of paint on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Bill . The more I play with this tractor,the more I like it !
Wife looked at the pics,and asked me if I dropped the camera,again ! 
( She's STILL ROFLHAO !)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always..always good when one saves and bring new life to yesterday iron.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't wait to get the other c-160 to the shop,and see what shape it's in(yes...I was given another Wheel Horse !) !
It is the same as the other one,but only has the deck,and snowblade. PO says it's a hydro,but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work on the blower but you need to get a round back one they work so much better.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the original,and I don't have the $$ to get another. I think it will do the job,ok,though. .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sure it'll be fine, I have a 5' blower for the back of my tractor. It's squarer than I am, and it works too! It's kind of like a box blade, with a lid on it, and a knarly screw to feed the snow, and an impellor to blow the snow directly into my face, no matter which way I go, or point the chute!
Wow, I was looking forward to the winter until just now!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, I know what you mean . The first snowfall,we'll all be excited,and by the 2nd month we'll be cussin' ! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*pto speed??*

Well,we had about 3" of snow,around Christmas,so I fired up the Bolens.
It was...disappointing. The engine is running at 3600rpm,but the snow thrower doesn't seem up to speed. The snow more or less "dribbles" out,rather being thrown,as it should.
I know the sprockets are original,and the chain is lubed/adjusted properly. The belts are the proper ones,and not worn. The PTO engages properly. Yet it just doesn't seem to have the speed to do the job!
Any ideas???


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Was that the wet, heavy snow we got around that time too? Snow throwers are usually only good for dry snow. I haven't seen one that works well in wet snow. That said, is there a different pulley you need to use for the blower? How is the blower driven off the tractor? I know that on some brands of tractor, there were two different drive pulleys that you could use, and that allowed the implements to run at different speeds. Got any pics of the drive?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,Rich,it has a shaft-driven Pto,front and deck. All parts are original.
I talked to a friend that has one,and his does the same thing....anything under 4" of snow,and it acts wimpy. Worse comes to worse,I'll change the input sprocket,and speed up the auger,a bit.


----------



## brianbolens (Nov 29, 2012)

Single stage blowers need to be fed a constant high volume of snow for them to work properly.

Since your engine is not original, Does your engine have the original Bolens pulley on it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, brianbolens. the pulleys are the originals,and engine speed is set the same as the Wiconsin that it replaced. 
I did notice,though that there is some surface-rust on the inside of the chute,so I'm going to clean it.
We haven't gotten much snow,at all,lately,so I'll assume it's a feed problem,and try it again,if we get more snow. If it does it ,again, I'll try the 21 tooth sprocket,instead of the 13 tooth.


----------

